# What is Surah 31:18????



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

I was reading about Jill Scott's lyrics in the "Should Christians listen to hip hop" thread and then recalled that Surah 31:18 is NOT in the Bible. What exactly is it?


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 8, 2005)

Your correct, its a verse from the Qur'an:

18. "And swell not thy cheek (for pride) at men, nor walk in insolence through the earth; for Allah loveth not any arrogant boaster.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet C said:
			
		

> Your correct, its a verse from the Qur'an:
> 
> 18. "And swell not thy cheek (for pride) at men, nor walk in insolence through the earth; for Allah loveth not any arrogant boaster.



Isn't that saying the same thing as what's in the Bible about how God doesn't like haughtyness or pride?


----------



## Sweet C (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep, I can't remember the verse though.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 8, 2005)

doesn't the qu'ran say something about how Jesus is not savior, but just a profit?


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool! Learn something new everyday. I don't see the issue in discussing another religion like Jilly said. Doesn't necessarily discredit christian beliefs, could possibly even strengthen it.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 8, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> doesn't the qu'ran say something about how Jesus is not savior, but just a profit?



Both Muslims and Jews believe that while Jesus was a great man, he was only a prophet.  Only Christians believe that Jesus is God.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 8, 2005)

*Proverbs 8:13 (New International Version)*



*13 To fear the LORD is to hate evil; I hate pride and arrogance, evil behavior and perverse speech. *


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 8, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> Both Muslims and Jews believe that while Jesus was a great man, he was only a prophet.  *Only Christians believe that Jesus is God*.



I believe that Jesus is God's son and that Jesus is not God.


----------



## Honeyhips (Apr 9, 2005)

There are more similiarities in the Quran and bible than people realize.


----------



## Chaya (Apr 10, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> I believe that Jesus is God's son and that Jesus is not God.


 I too agree with you Sugaplum.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 11, 2005)

Chaya and Sugaplum, 

Do you guys identify yourselves as Christians?  Also, do you believe fully in the bible or just certain verses?  Finally, do you dispute the verses in the bible that state that Jesus is God?  

TIA...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 11, 2005)

The main reason why the quran has many sayings similar to the Bible is because Muhammed was raised in full knowledge of Judism and the Christian faith.  They were very familiar to him.  They were the only faiths of the one God.  Some other religions still were in his area but they were of what would be considered Pagan.  So he was very influenced by Judism and Christianity.  Christianity had been around for 600 years before he started Islam.  And Judism for 4000 yars before him.   It was Abrahams son Ishmail who is considered the father of the Arabs.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 11, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> Chaya and Sugaplum,
> 
> Do you guys identify yourselves as Christians?  Also, do you believe fully in the bible or just certain verses?  Finally, do you dispute the verses in the bible that state that Jesus is God?
> 
> TIA...



Do you guys identify yourselves as Christians? Yes
Also, do you believe fully in the bible or just certain verses?  Fully 
Finally, do you dispute the verses in the bible that state that Jesus is God?  
There are several scriptures in the bible where Jesus says "My Father".  I'm not sure which versus in the bible state that "Jesus is God" but these are the verses that mean to me that Jesus is Not God:

Matthew 7:21 - Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. 

Mark 14:62 - And Jesus said, I am: and ye shall see the Son of man sitting on the right hand of power, and coming in the clouds of heaven.

John 3:16 - For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 11, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> Do you guys identify yourselves as Christians? Yes
> Also, do you believe fully in the bible or just certain verses?  Fully
> Finally, do you dispute the verses in the bible that state that Jesus is God?
> There are several scriptures in the bible where Jesus says "My Father".  I'm not sure which versus in the bible state that "Jesus is God" but these are the verses that mean to me that Jesus is Not God:
> ...



Thanks for answering my questions, Sugaplum.


----------



## toinette (Apr 11, 2005)

JenJen2721 said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering my questions, Sugaplum.



i agree with you. isn't jesus just the worldly human manifestation of God.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 11, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> i agree with you. isn't jesus just the worldly human manifestation of God.



John 1 states:
1In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and *the Word was God.* 2He was with God in the beginning. 

14The Word became flesh and made his dwelling among us. We have seen his glory, the glory of the One and Only,[d] who came from the Father, full of grace and truth. 

______

Jesus is the Word and the Word was God.


----------



## toinette (Apr 11, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> doesn't the qu'ran say something about how Jesus is not savior, but just a profit?



they dont believe he is the son of God because in the Qur'an, it is stated that Allah does not beget, nor is he begotten.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 11, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> they dont believe he is the son of God because in the Qur'an, it is stated that Allah does not beget, nor is he begotten.



so how can they get to the father without the son?


----------



## kisz4tj (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugablum, you don't be in the trinity?  God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit?  There is scripture where God the Father calls his Son God...I'll find it.  It's amazing.


----------



## kisz4tj (Apr 11, 2005)

Hebrews 1:8-9

8*But unto the Son he saith, Thy throne, O God, is for ever and ever: a sceptre of righteousness is the sceptre of thy kingdom. 

   9Thou hast loved righteousness, and hated iniquity; therefore God, even thy God, hath anointed thee with the oil of gladness above thy fellows. *

This is God the Father talking to God the Son....Halelujah thank you JESUS!!!


----------



## toinette (Apr 11, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> so how can they get to the father without the son?



that idea of being saved through Christ is a Christian one. sine they do not believe that God has a son at all, that is not an issue. also another reason thtat the Qur'an is simliar to the Bible is because it is ultimately comign from the same source, God/Allah. The Qur'an was sent down to Mohammed by an angel, whom most believe to be Gabriel. gabriel, if you recall, was the one who announced Jesus's birth.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 11, 2005)

kisz4tj said:
			
		

> Sugablum, you don't be in the trinity?  God the Father, God the Son and God the Holy Spirit?  There is scripture where God the Father calls his Son God...I'll find it.  It's amazing.



Yes I believe in the trinity, but isn't it "The Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit?"  This is what I believed and what I've always said.  "God" was never put in front of it.  Let me know where the scripture is becuase this is very informative.


----------



## Koffie (Apr 11, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> Yes I believe in the trinity, but isn't it "The Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit?"  This is what I believed and what I've always said.  "God" was never put in front of it.  Let me know where the scripture is becuase this is very informative.



I believe what she is trying to say is that even though it is The Father, The Son, and The Holy Spirit, they are still different forms of God

i.e.
    God The Father= Our Heavenly Father
    God the Son= The form that God took on to become man and dwell on    
    earth so that he could sacrifice Himself and that we may be saved.
    God The Holy Spirit= The Spirit that shall be with us always to guide us, 
    even though Jesus is not in flesh anymore.


----------



## toinette (Apr 11, 2005)

Koffie said:
			
		

> I believe what she is trying to say is that even though it is The Father, The Son, and The Holy Spirit, they are still different forms of God
> 
> i.e.
> God The Father= Our Heavenly Father
> ...



yup. thats how i see it as well


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 11, 2005)

toinette said:
			
		

> yup. thats how i see it as well



Ohh ok now I understand.   Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## kisz4tj (Apr 12, 2005)

kisz4tj said:
			
		

> Hebrews 1:8-9
> 
> 8*But unto the Son he saith, Thy throne, O God, is for ever and ever: a sceptre of righteousness is the sceptre of thy kingdom.
> 
> ...



Sugaplum, this is the scripture


----------

